# Connecting POWER SW, HDD LED & POWER LEd to motherboard



## HALLJA

The 3 connectors mentioned became disconnected from their respective pins and need to be connected. I have not been able to find on the internet or otherwhere a manual for the motherboard which shows it as an ASROCK FSB800 PRESCOTT 800. Each connector needs to be attached to 2 pins and the area from which they came looks as follows. There are 2 sets of pins, the first has 5 pins looks as follows:

PWR_LED1 ...
SPEAKER1 ..

the second set has 9 pins, no text, and looks as follows:
....
.....

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## manic

You will have to find out the model number of mobo. Asrock provides
manuals in .pdf format. If you get a magnifying glass alot of times jumper
placement is printed on mobo. Somewhere on the board is the model
number.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

While you have that magnifying glass, use a flashlight and look along that front panel header (where the wires go), because sometimes they are printed along side the front panel header to tell what goes where. Bear in mind not all boards have that, but some do so worth a look.


----------



## smz

the pins that you are concerned with will be side by side or immediate un and down from each other. Not sure how Asrock support is but i imagine you can grab the manual. That is all you need is the actual manual for your board model and revision.Power switch is the only pair of pins vital to powering up your machine the rest are simple led's and you just need to find in the manual which side is positive vs negative.


----------



## masumsatu

how to Connect POWER SW, HDD LED & POWER LEd to motherboard ?


----------



## Laptoper

post mb mod #


----------



## Laptoper

This your mb click on manual download it.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=775V88


----------

